# Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen



## Margarelon (13. September 2012)

Hallo ihr Lieben!

Ich habe jetzt schon sämtliche Links und Tipps durch, habe mit der Sportvisserij Limburg, dem VVV Roermond und der Hengelsport Centrale Limburg (Angelgeschäft in Roermond) telefoniert... Und drei verschiedene Aussagen bekommen... 

Aaaalso: Wir fahren für zwei Wochen auf einen Campingplatz Nähe Echt/Roermond und wollen dort mit Wobbler/Gummifisch ein paar Hechte, Zander und Barsche in der Maas und den Maas-Seen ärgern.
Es gibt die Limburgvergunning und die Maasplassenvergunning für eine Woche. Alternativ natürlich den Vispas.
Darf ich denn mit den o.g. *Wochen*-Erlaubnisscheinen mit Kunstköder auf Raubfisch gehen???
Sportvisserij Limburg konnte nichts sagen, da der Kollege, der "alles weiß", in Urlaub ist. VVV Roermond wusste es auch nicht, da sie nur die Scheine verkaufen... Und die Hengelsportcentrale meinte, ich dürfte mit allem fischen... 
In der Maas-Seen-Erlaubnis (hier bei der Sportvisserij Limburg http://www.sportvisserijlimburg.nl/include/downloadFile.asp?id=176) steht aber:
Zitat "Durch den Minister zugelassene Köder:
• Brot, Kartoffel, Teig, Getreide und Samen;
• Würmer und Krabben;
• Insekten, Insektenlarven (z.B. Maden) und deren Imitationen, insofern sie nicht grösser sind als 2,5 cm."
#q

Ja was denn nun??? Kennt sich einer von euch damit aus?


----------



## Margarelon (13. September 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen*

So, geklärt...
Hab mich weiter durchtelefoniert und mit dem Vorsitzenden des örtlichen Angelvereins gesprochen. Wenn ich mit KuKö angeln will, brauche ich einen Vispas.
Dann sehe ich mich ja wirklich gezwungen, dieses Jahr noch ein paar Mal rüber zum angeln zu fahren...


----------



## Bassattack (13. September 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen*

Hallo Margarelon,

Soweit ich weiss ,aus Persönlicher erfahrung ,brauchst du in Ganz Holland denn Vispass ,Wochenend karten haben nur ihre Gültichkeit mit denn Vispass .

Vispass kostet z.k.45-50€ ob sich das natürlich lohnt ,da 2012 ja nur noch 3monate bleiben |kopfkrat

Mit denn Vispass bekommst :m
Listj van Viswateren (Gewässerliste) und eventuell auch Jahreskarte mit anliegenden Vereinsgewässer.

Also wochenendkarten stellen Viele Campingplatze natütürlich aus ist ja auch sehr Profitable,denoch wenn die Polizei kommt und du nicht im besitz des Vispasses bist wird es sehr teuer |bigeyes.

Achso ohne Vispass darfst du mit Kunstköder nicht angeln,ich weiss nicht früher gabs de Kleinen Vispass denn hat man bei der Post  bekommen für 6€ damit durfte mann nur mit Teig ,Mais ,Brot, Kartoffel, , Getreide und Samen angeln und nur 1 Rute im besitz haben ,
 Raubfischangeln oder Kunstköderangeln war generell verboten. 


Gruss Mario


----------



## Margarelon (13. September 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen*



Bassattack schrieb:


> Hallo Margarelon,
> 
> Soweit ich weiss ,aus Persönlicher erfahrung ,brauchst du in Ganz Holland denn Vispass ,Wochenend karten haben nur ihre Gültichkeit mit denn Vispass .
> 
> ...



Ja, so ähnlich... Du darfst auch ohne Vispas mit Wochenkarte an den Seen oder an der Maas angeln, allerdings dann mit der Beschränkung, dass du, ähnlich wie beim kleinen Vispas, nur mit Naturköder angeln darfst. Die Wochenkarten kosten jeweils € 6,--. Wenn ich zwei Wochen bleibe, sind das schon € 24,--, dann kann ich mir direkt den Vispas holen, kann vernünftig angeln und habe eine Ausrede, in diesem Jahr noch ein paar Mal rüber zu fahren. 
Aber das Interessante an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass offensichtlich ein Großteil unserer Nachbarn ihr eigenes System nicht so richtig überschaut... Dass man mir selbst im Fischereiverband keine Auskunft geben konnte, ist schon krass...
Naja, jetzt hab ich's ja klären können. 
Ansonsten bin ich für Tipps, was die Gegend angeht, immer offen!


----------



## Bassattack (13. September 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen*



Margarelon schrieb:


> Ja, so ähnlich... Du darfst auch ohne Vispas mit Wochenkarte an den Seen oder an der Maas angeln, allerdings dann mit der Beschränkung, dass du, ähnlich wie beim kleinen Vispas, nur mit Naturköder angeln darfst. Die Wochenkarten kosten jeweils € 6,--. Wenn ich zwei Wochen bleibe, sind das schon € 24,--, dann kann ich mir direkt den Vispas holen, kann vernünftig angeln und habe eine Ausrede, in diesem Jahr noch ein paar Mal rüber zu fahren.
> Aber das Interessante an der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass offensichtlich ein Großteil unserer Nachbarn ihr eigenes System nicht so richtig überschaut... Dass man mir selbst im Fischereiverband keine Auskunft geben konnte, ist schon krass...
> Naja, jetzt hab ich's ja klären können.
> Ansonsten bin ich für Tipps, was die Gegend angeht, immer offen!



Deine vorschlag direkt einen Vispass zu bessorgen ist natürlich die beste entscheidung ,im Gewässerbuch findest du semtliche stellen an der Maas wo du mit denn Vispass angeln darfst .







Hallo Margarelon,
falls du diese info von Sportvissrij telefonisch übermittelet bekommen hast,erkundige dich vorher nochmals|kopfkrat ,denn soweit ich weiss darf mann in ganz Holland ohne Vispass nicht angeln,ausser einige bestimmte Forellenpuffs in Holland bieten ihre Kunden tageskarten ohne Vispass an.
An den Campingplätzen in Holland musst du Selbst wenn du im Besitz dess Vispas /Listn van Viswateren  bist, musst du eine  erlaubnis vergunnig des Campingplatzes haben,die natürlich nur denn Campingplatz besitzer intressiert weder die Polizei wird dich nach dieser Vergunning fragen die intressiert nur der Vispass und Listn van Viswateren.:m#6


----------



## Margarelon (13. September 2012)

*AW: Brauche Hilfe zum angeln/Vergunning Maas/Maasplassen*

In den Maas-Seen darfst du angeln, wenn du 1. die Vergunning dazu hast und 2. einen gültigen Vispas. AUSSER du hast eine Wochenkarte, dann benötigst du KEINEN Vispas.

"In dieser Liste von Maas Seen 2010 bis ende 2012 die zu der Maas Seen-Erlaubnis gehört, sind Gewässer genannt, worin der Besitzer von dieser Liste maximal mit 2 Angeln fischen darf, nur unter der Bedingung, wenn er sie für das betreffende Jahr gültige und ausgefülte:
• Maas Seen Erlaubnis;
• VISpas Sportvisserij Limburg als Beweis vorlegen kann. *(Gilt nicht für wochenkartehalter)*
Diese Liste von Maas Seen gibt keine Berechtigung ohne Documente zu angeln, sonst müssen Sie mit einer kräftigen Bestrafung rechnen."

Schriftlich von Fischereiverband Limburg...


----------

